# Safe Waste Master Trap



## GREENPLUM

In some counties in GA we must install a Safe Waste System in Food Serving establishments. The master trap is a big part of the safe waste system, it gets installed before the grease trap

What do you think about it?

example


----------



## OldSchool

So what is it making it safe from ????


----------



## RealLivePlumber

:laughing::laughing:

Just some freakin architect with too much time on his hands. 

Show me the code section that requires it.

Plus, he is dyslexic (no ot scale)


----------



## plumber666

Is the idea of the trap to slow waste velocity before the grease trap? That's all I can figure, other than that it's just redundant and stupid. Considering all the sinks are trapped, that's 3 traps for each fixture. How stunned's that?


----------



## waldrop

*They work real good*

It is a good thing that they put these in .they give a extra spot for grease and food to stop up ,make for a good service call:thumbup:


----------



## xyleman

waldrop summed it, up looks like a money maker too me:thumbup:


----------



## waldrop

*One problem*

Only problem is you got to get past warranty period .


----------



## Pipe Rat

waldrop said:


> Only problem is you got to get past warranty period .


Waldrop do you really include drain stoppage in your warranty? I don't unless my pipe is fuked up. 

Oh and this system is stupid :blink:


----------



## 6th Density

I'm a little confused. Why would you want the inlet a minimum of 1 pipe size bigger than the outlet? Wouldn't that restrict flow or am I looking at that wrong?

Never mind...
higher not bigger


----------



## waldrop

Pipe Rat said:


> Waldrop do you really include drain stoppage in your warranty? I don't unless my pipe is fuked up.
> 
> No but unstop it for good builder for free first time ,if it stopsup in first year


----------



## Redwood

Is that like one of these? :laughing:


----------



## bartnc37

So the inlet side vent has to go to atmosphere and the outlet side vent can tie into the vent system? WTH good does that do, hope your C.O. are doped up good or things are gonna get stinky:thumbup:


----------



## Team BP

You use a flow restrictor to control the flow goin to the gt. It looks as if they are tryin to prevent gas's from com in back. Which doesn't make sense either since the 3 compartment is trapped anyways. They're always trying to reinvent the wheel on us.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Looks like a peculiar version of what we call a boundary trap here in oz. Creates 10x as many problems as any good it does. They were only installed here in the 50s and 60s in certain areas to protect homes from mains sewer gases apparently. Total money makers round here


----------

